# Looking for your recommendations ...



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey gang ... 

My son and I want to find a place to go on a 3 to 5 day bowhunt during the 2016 hunting season. What outfitters would you recommend we check out? 

TIA ...


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*looking for recommendations*

What kind of hunt are you wanting? High fence guided, low fenced guided, or free range low fence unguided? Mule or white tail? How big a buck do you want?
Just a few questions before anyone can help answer your question.


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

*Great questions Capt Mike ...*

Here would be our criteria as I know it today ...

1. Low fenced free range ...
2. Unguided most likely ...
3. Whitetail ...
4. Prefer South Texas but not a deal breaker ...
5. Great experience more important than size of deer ...
6. Budget of appx $2,000 per person

Hope that helps!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Do the Aransas Wildlife refuge bow hunt for about $50 each. That is an awesome hunt!
Or the Laguna Atiscosa bow hunt. Would be a true father son hunt and memory that would rival anything else you might book.

And I book a lot of hunts on ranches all over. Glad to take your money and set up whatever you would like for lodges or animal opportunity etc.....


----------



## mastercraftka (May 14, 2013)

www.tcsouthexashunts.com


----------



## CASINGHAWK (Jan 18, 2010)

*Haun Ranch*



champjj said:


> Hey gang ...
> 
> My son and I want to find a place to go on a 3 to 5 day bowhunt during the 2016 hunting season. What outfitters would you recommend we check out?
> 
> TIA ...


Good morning, check out Haun Ranch. WWW.Haunranch.COM. Terry is set up for bow hunters.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Give Capt Marcus Canales a look. Find him here on 2cool.


----------



## tcs2018 (Jun 2, 2008)

Check out the drawed public land hunts. If it is past the dead line to enter you can always go on stand by. Good Luck.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

bellavistaranchtexas.com

Tell Brad, that Fritsche sent you


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Second the Haun Ranch


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://www.brushcountrybowhunting.com/

Give Glenn Smith a call...you'll be glad that you did.

TH


----------

